# CS 22 keel issues



## riverguy_2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi

That time of the year and I am looking at purchasing a 1976 CS 22 with a drop keel,

Mostly boat looks in good condition for age however have notices where fixed keel attached to hull there is a crack looking indentation about 1/2 inch wide. Boat is on trailer and cannot see how far back extends but is on both sides.

Keel bolts in bilge look good and know that in [email protected] there is the [email protected] smile along keel joint so wondering if this is normal with CS22 and the Bondo or filler just needs to be replaced. Owner has done little maintenance and was really unaware of issue, 

Would be great if could get some feedback 

Many thanks,

Riverguy.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

If the bolts are good, I wouldn't worry about the 'smile/indent'.
Fill it or not, it'll be a fun knock-around boat for you...much fun had.
I wouldn't be too concerned with making it perfect...cause it never will be.
Catalina is most famous for 'smiles'.
Go conquer.....find gold, silver, women and grog...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Canadian Sailcraft has a pretty active owners association. Do a Google search of csoa or CS owners association.

If you sign up to there mailing list and post the question there, you'll likely get some good responses.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Better response with photos.


----------



## riverguy_2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. 

As far as hysterical laughter comment goes; the gentleman selling is giving me a whale of a deal and I sail with him on his Niagara 35 as well as a [email protected] 39 so not too worried about his integrity.


----------



## timotheeleger (8 mo ago)

Ahoy from the Georgian Bay! 1976 CS22 Keel mount seen from the inside. 

Bolts look Ok from the top, haven't dropped the keel to look at the entire shank. 


Doing some scraping and chipping away, I found that around the keel bolts there lies a crack that seems preey daunting... Am I looking at mostly gelcoat and mat fiber to cover the keel mount or is this serious structural damage? 

Thankyou for the response


----------

